# Evil Elves - HW Strings



## Dracarys (Sep 6, 2011)

I was going to make the section after the pizzicato fall switch up a bit more instead of just a glock, but I reformatted my PC and forgot to save some settings.
Anyways hope you enjoy this little fun piece, cheers!

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri= ... OuWW8IoM40


----------



## Rob (Sep 6, 2011)

very nice, Anthony!


----------



## Dracarys (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Rob, great coming from you.


----------



## spacegaier (Sep 9, 2011)

Like it! How did you make those strings/flute runs (0:39 and 0:57)?


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 9, 2011)

That's a great track. I also really liked the runs


----------



## Dracarys (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks you guys, the runs are VSL and EW


----------



## TGV (Sep 11, 2011)

[My post didn't make it? Then I'll repeat (sort of).]

I liked it too, and the runs work well indeed. Did I correctly detect some Elfmanish inspiration?


----------



## oloriun (Sep 11, 2011)

Cute track, especially like the first section.

Pesky Elves!


----------



## bluejay (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice work here Casalena, particularly like the bigger section towards the end. The woodwind runs are extremely impressive as everyone has said.


----------



## oloriun (Sep 12, 2011)

I let my girlfriend listen to this and it brought a great big grin to her face. She thought it was fantastic


----------



## Dracarys (Sep 12, 2011)

TGV @ Sun Sep 11 said:


> [My post didn't make it? Then I'll repeat (sort of).]
> 
> I liked it too, and the runs work well indeed. Did I correctly detect some Elfmanish inspiration?




Absolutely, the song was originally 1:50 long before I could no longer work and turned even more elfman towards the end.


----------



## Dracarys (Sep 16, 2011)

oloriun @ Mon Sep 12 said:


> I let my girlfriend listen to this and it brought a great big grin to her face. She thought it was fantastic



And now I have a grin on my face. Thanks!


----------



## justwanderedin (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Anthony,

nice piece! I think you captured that Elfman vibe nicely!

Personally, I would do 2 things differently (take this with a grain of salt).

First of all, I think there is too much reverb on everything - if you listen to most Elfman scores in this vain, they are mostly pretty dry sounding - more "scoring stage" than "hall".

Secondly, I think the first part very much lends itself to being much, much softer ("cuter" if you will) - which would also give the second part more power. 

I think the sudden pizz fall is perfect - these changes in intensity really make these pieces interesting - maybe even more of that kinda thing?
The WW runs are great, too.

Just my 2 Eurocents. Good work!


----------



## Dracarys (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks man, funny you say that because it was pretty dry before, and another composer recommended more reverb, maybe I should find a medium.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 20, 2011)

Cool composition, Casalena! 

And yes, less reverb would make the mix sound better.... .


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 20, 2011)

The piece gets fun when it goes in the 2nd section and starts to get lively, I like that, but the first half has some poor programming, especially the strings and choir, it sounds flat and lifeless.


----------



## Dracarys (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks GC!

I didn't mean to damage your cilia Guy, shame it had to crash so I couldn't mix and extend it more. The version with less reverb actually sounded loads better, I just have held off a bit.

What are your tips for triads? Do you just play them with one sample and EQ a bit? Layer accordingly?
I always have to be so limited with HS, can never use the desired samples.


----------



## ajkeys (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice Anthony! Everyone, including me, agrees about the runs...Awesome! We are green with envy! :mrgreen:
Good Job!


----------



## Dracarys (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks aj!


----------



## Dracarys (Jan 1, 2012)

Edited*


----------



## Dracarys (Nov 14, 2012)

Why not


----------

